# Veggie night with smoked cabbage



## flatbroke (Oct 14, 2018)

been graving cabbage and wanted to try and smoke one  found a recipe on line and gave it a go  
	

		
			
		

		
	







Cut the core out and saved the cap  
	

		
			
		

		
	







Seasoned the inside with garlic, salt, pepper, half stick butter and some Worcester sauce  then put cap on. Wrapped bottom 2/3 with foil so it could take on some smoke from the oak fire and set in smoker  at 250 for 1.5 hours. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Covered the top with foil at 1.5 hr mark and kept going for another 1.5 hrs  
	

		
			
		

		
	














Added sliced bell peppers and onions when I covered the top  seasoned them with evoo.

Sliced zucchini up and seasoned them with salt and pepper  and let them ride it out  for the remainder 1.5 hrs 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Overall was a pretty good dinner. cabbage had great flavor


----------



## Braz (Oct 14, 2018)

Interesting. I am going to have to try that. I like cabbage done almost any way it can be cooked or fermented.


----------



## flatbroke (Oct 14, 2018)

it tastes pretty dang good.  surprised me


----------



## smokin peachey (Oct 14, 2018)

That looks really good. I will have to add this to my list to try. If I leave the butter and pepper out my wife could eat it.


----------



## flatbroke (Oct 14, 2018)

yeah give it a go.  can she eat olive oil?


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 14, 2018)

Man that looks great


----------



## smokin peachey (Oct 14, 2018)

flatbroke said:


> yeah give it a go.  can she eat olive oil?



Yes she can do olive oil and sea salt


----------



## SonnyE (Oct 14, 2018)

It didn't sound good to me...
But it sure looks good!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 14, 2018)

I've often wondered about smoked cabbage.  From what you say, I'll give it a try.
Thanks for posting.
Gary


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 15, 2018)

Looks really good from here. However I got gas just from looking at the pictures. Something about cabbage and brussel sprouts that just don't agree with me.

point for sure.
Chris


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 15, 2018)

That is a great looking meal!
I'll have to give that a try, cause we like cabbage just about any way!
Al


----------



## Scott Eisenbraun (Oct 17, 2018)

I wonder if slicing cabbage into steaks, adding olive oil and garlic, and smoking would work?


----------



## flatbroke (Oct 17, 2018)

Scott Eisenbraun said:


> I wonder if slicing cabbage into steaks, adding olive oil and garlic, and smoking would work?


 With the Lord all things are possible. I’d wrap them in foil so it softens up though


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 17, 2018)

I have done cabbage steaks.


----------



## Scott Eisenbraun (Oct 17, 2018)

c farmer said:


> I have done cabbage steaks.


Were they good?


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 17, 2018)

Oh yea.


----------



## crazymoon (Oct 20, 2018)

FB, That looks delicious!


----------



## jdmarti1 (Dec 13, 2018)

pc farmer said:


> I have done cabbage steaks.



I have cooked it just the way it is here, and we love it.  How did  you do the steaks?  Would like to try that.


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 13, 2018)

pc farmer said:


> I have done cabbage steaks.



I had to Google that one, but they sound really good.

Chris


----------

